# Blacking out the taillights?



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have seen a bunch of blacked out tailights and i really want to do it on mine, how do you do it exactly?:33:


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I got some in a spray can called night shades at oreillys


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

So would u just spray it over the tai lights?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a thread somewhere but it's really old & im having trouble finding it. I know it's out there somewhere though. 

Here's one but it's not much
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/6012-head-lights.html


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've done quite a few in quads and trucks. I've got to do one next week, I might do a write up for you, it's pretty simple


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

There is also "Lens Tint" at Autozone. It is made by Rustoleum and t works really good. Just be sure and clean the lens really good with something like Alcohol and spray away. They more coats you use the darker it gets. I blacked out all three taillights on my black Silverado with the stuff.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Better get a good rear bumper with it..some people don't see the brake light as is....lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, stupid question from the girl... (and here I thought I was going to stop doing this)
If you black them out, can you see the tail lights when you apply the brakes?
On the toys it's one thing, but on a street vehicle...?


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

As long as you don't go too dark your fine. Standard bulbs shine through just fine. I don't have a pic of the light on but here is my brute. I have about 4 coats on this one. 










And here is my F-150 with about 8 coats with a picture of the parking lights on from about 20 ft away. 









I love this stuff. Good thing is too if you mess up and get a run just get some acetone and wipe it down and start over.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

wet sand with 1500, mainly want to scuff them. spray VERY light coats until you get the darkness you want. then spray clear coat. 

heres a few ive done.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Okay, stupid question from the girl... (and here I thought I was going to stop doing this)
> If you black them out, can you see the tail lights when you apply the brakes?
> On the toys it's one thing, but on a street vehicle...?


 
It's odd that the statics show a high percent or rearend accidents happen because people just didn't see the vehicle in front..because they are usualy bussy doing something else (texting probably). The factories install brighter LED tail lights and now the third one in the center and even making the new ones blink...and here people are out there blackening them out. Might it look cool but to me its hard to see and looks like they have a weak battery. Heck, people even black out the headlights!.. Crazy..


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't really think someone gonna run into the back of me. You can still see the light btw


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> It's odd that the statics show a high percent or rearend accidents happen because people just didn't see the vehicle in front..because they are usualy bussy doing something else (texting probably). The factories install brighter LED tail lights and now the third one in the center and even making the new ones blink...and here people are out there blackening them out. Might it look cool but to me its hard to see and looks like they have a weak battery. Heck, people even black out the headlights!.. Crazy..


On the toys it shouldn't be a problem. Like you said BF3, no one's gonna catch you anyway 

How much do you want to bet they'll eventually make that illegal for street vehicles...kind of like the tinted windows. Looks cool but... there's the safety factor for you make it too dark.

I saw a truck the other say. It does look sweet (it was a black truck), but you could barely see the tail light. If he had to stop suddenly and I hit him, it would be my fault. I'd fight that one for sure.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

This is the rear of my daily driver, all three lights are blacked out and yes you can see the lights clearly at night. Been this way for a year now. I am however about to replace all three with LED's just so someone doesn't hit me and try to say they didn't see them.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you spray it on to thick, it makes it hard to see. or if you use black spray paint!!:shocked:....i have seen it done before...lol


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

I did this on my 250 on the inside of the light and it looked fine,plenty of light got out too....used VHT nite shades from advance auto.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Forgot about this but,some drunk guy at Elton ran into the back of me because he didn't have any brakes ha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Arctic Cat eh? :biggrin:

(hey, I can say that, I have one)


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I kinda think that the stuff is illegal on street vehicles. If you look at the taillights on your car or truck tail lights there is a DOT number, which means that that taillight has been tested to certain visibility standards in both day and nighttime. Now if that is altered with a tint those tests are no longer valid and the lens will act differently.

I have failed cars on a provincial vehicle inspection for this here in BC. Other provinces and states have different laws. So be aware before you use it on a street vehicle. 

And besides all that, the stuff scratches pretty easy in my experience and looks like crap rather quickly.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Big D said:


> Arctic Cat eh? :biggrin:
> 
> (hey, I can say that, I have one)


Or a honda, I just did the lights on my Nissan with the vht, I put 4 coats on my bumper lights, still viable at night but not during daylight hours unless your really looking. I didn't put but 2 coats on my tails, from 10 feet or further that look good, get a closer look and you can actually still see the differences in the lens color do I believe that will be good. If you want a glossy painted look use a clear coat over it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

